# Galicia



## STS9 (Nov 19, 2013)

Any fellow expats living in Galicia?

I moved from Madrid to Ourense this fall and it feels like this region has more to offer in terms of authenticity. Granted Madrid is a city with a population of over 3 million and the seat of the nation but having travelled to Santiago de Compostella, Vigo, Ourense, and nearby Porto I believe I feel that this part of Iberia is very rich in culture. Yet the cost of living is much lower than other places except perhaps Andalusia.

In the spring I will attempt the Camino de Santiago via the silver path that starts in Sevilla and goes through Ourense on its way to Santiago de Compostella. Any former pilgrims complete this route?


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Ourense is gorgeous! Yes I agree, Galicia has lots to offer, hope you enjoy The Journey!


----------

